# 2004 Starspirit Measurement Wanted



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

My Autocruise Starspirit (2004) is in storage and I want to know the distance from the ground to the bottom of the hab door. Either English or foreign measurement ok.

Thanks in advance.

Peter


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Is it not in the owners manual? Just a thought.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*measurement ?*

just measured mine from ground to bottom of door is 18 inches.
mine is a 2003 Starspirit.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'd guess it is more than 18" on a 2004
it's about the height of a 15" Michelin so I'd guess easy over 20" and I'd say probably a good 22"
the Tecno twin step is too low when open

EDIT the free standing step is 15" so its gotta be at least 24" 







8O


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

It's not in the manual aikidomo.

Yes, it's definitely more than 18" - I think the 2003 has an internal step, thanks papaken.

The picture is very helpful, thanks techno. I am looking at a step similar to yours so I can see that it will be fine.

Did a double take, thought you'd pinched mine. Same door bin, same outside table. But different wheel trims!

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

BBQ point :?: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-103834-.html
Microwave :?: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-105051-.html
Ladder :?: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101416-.html
Rear lounge seat conversion :?: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-103696-.html
Gaslow :?: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-118801-.html
Dunlop air suspension coming soon


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Just read this as been out all day. Will nip out to the barn in the morning and do an exact measurement on our 2006 model which has the same step as Techno's Starspirit.

Will post up the measurement in the morning.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry but couldn't post info this morning as MHF site was down.

From ground to underside of habitation door (with 15" alloy wheels) is 27 1/2" in old money or 70cm in new money.

This is on a 56 plate Starspirit 2 berth.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Brent, very helpful to me.

Thanks also to everyone, MHFers are number one!

Peter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes as you can see the step is a long way down  but the Tecno step rocks the van when you step on it cos its so bloomin long when extended and second tread is not high enough either. Bad design


----------

